# Bored Ranger = Interesting Times



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like that boy is very BORED! He knows how to keep busy though. Did he at least bring you a cold One?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep....you have one bored doggy on your hands!!!! I thought Ranger had a dog walker that came to take him out a few times a week? Could you not up that to a few more times a week in the interim...maybe help with the pent up energy he obviously has? 

Is there an outdoor rink nearby that you could hobble him over to and allow him some off leash time.....he needs to do about 20 minutes of good hard zoomies.

I was thinking of training Austin and Lincoln to turn on/off the lights......maybe not a good idea. They're such light sleepers as it is and I can see them getting up at 4:00 a.m. to turn the lights on.

You're very fortunate that you can take Ranger to work with you. I could probably get away with Reno at work but certainly not the other 2. They'd be great at retrieving items from people's offices/desks but not in any organized manner I'm sure! I could have Reno sit at the entrance to my office and perhaps that might dissuade some people wanting to come to see me. Yeah right....he'd welcome them with open paws....Mr. Love anyone that looks at me!!!

Hope you're back on two healthy feet soon for Ranger's sake (and yours)!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a smart doggie you have there! Ranger certainly knows how to keep himself (and YOU!!!!) busy!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Um... wow! That's a persistent doggy! It's pretty darn funny in the retelling, but I'm sure it's a bit annoying at the time. Rookie is also pretty obnoxious when he doesn't get enough exercise, but it sounds like he's not quite as clever as Ranger.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I never realized just how much energy Ranger has. I always described him as a laid-back, calm-in-the-house kind of guy but I'm starting to think that was because he got so much exercise - mental and physical. Unfortunately, the mental part isn't enough!!

*Laurie - *the only dog park within hobbling distance is next to two busy roads and unfenced...dumb. But I did happen to scout out a completely fenced baseball diamond a few blocks away that I might drive Ranger and his buddy over to play in and explore. Isn't it sad that "a few blocks" is now unwalkable?? Driving me nuts!!

The dog walker comes twice a week and Ranger was pooped both days and then the next...but his last walk was wednesday so last night and this morning he's been going crazy. I might call her up and ask her if she wants to take Ranger rollerblading since she was saying her dog can't keep up anymore. Other than that, I think Ranger is going to have to get walked by my mom (though last walk he wasn't that good for her).

I can't imagine how crazy Ranger would be if he was by himself all day. It took him a few days to get used to "office manners" but he's pretty good now. There was the one time he was in the boss's office and shredded a bunch of blue prints...it looked like it had snowed!

*mdoats - *he's a pretty silly dog...always making me laugh. To be honest, he's one of the few bright spots in my life right now and always brings a smile to my face. I've gotten used to his ability to take things a step further than I wanted them to go! (but it was a little trying the first few months!). PS I've always loved your sig! 

*Bud Man Bell - *I wish!! I had to take the rope off the fridge since _someone_ kept helping himself to a midnight snack!

*Wendy427* - thanks! I feel bad for thinking he was a dummy the first few weeks I had him...I didn't realize yet how he always twists things around to work out in his favour!


----------

